# Funknetzwerk einrichten klappt net



## Flounder (8. August 2002)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich habe ein mittelschweres bis schweres Problem. Ich habe mir von Netgear 1 MA301 (PCI-Adapter) und 3 MA401 (Funknetzwerkkarten) gekauft. Der PC mit der MA301 (im folgenden Tower-PC) hat direkten Zugang zum Internet, die anderen beiden PC's (Laptop's) sollen nun diesen Zugang nutzen können. Die Installation der Hardware hat soweit wohl funktioniert, zumindest wird im Gerätemanager für alle Netzwerkkarten der Status "betriebsbereit" ausgegeben. Aber es treten folgende Probleme auf:

1.
Der Zugriff von den Laptop's auf das Internet geht nicht.

2.
Der Datenaustausch zwischen den Laptop's funktioniert einwandfrei (ca. 17MB in unter 40 Sek.) zwischen Laptop und Tower-PC aber nur sehr schleppend (ca. 17 MB in über 1 1/2 Min.) 

3.
Beim Ping zwischen den Laptop's werden die Datenpakete in ca. 3 ms verschickt, ein anpingen des Tower-PC läuft dagegen wegen Zeitüberschreitung ins Leere  Kurioserweise werden im Datei-Explorer aber alle 3 PC im Netzwerk angezeigt und der Datenaustausch funktioniert, wenn auch sehr schleppend (vgl. 2.)

Als Betriebssystem verwende ich Win98 weil ein Mix aus Win98 und XP net klappte und WinXP net auf den Laptop's zu installieren war (wurde mit dem Tower-PC erworben  . Bisher hatte ich von Elsa die Airlancer im Einsatz und das lief alles super. 

Ach ja, alle 3 PC haben feste IP-Adressen (192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.102).

Leider habe ich von Netzwerken kaum/keine Ahnung so das ich net weiß, was ich noch machen kann. Ich denke es ist wahrscheinlich eine reine Konfigurationssache. Aber wenn man net weiß woran es liegt kann man lange suchen und findet den Fehler doch net. Ich hab auch scho mal wieder alles deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber ich komme immer zum gleichen Ergebnis.

Also wenn jemand weiß woran das liegen könnte, ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Hab' mir schon meine Ohren gebrochen :|

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus an alle die Hilfestellung geben


----------



## MoPB82 (8. August 2002)

also ich hab nur ein funk dsl modem ... ist aber eigentlich das gleich ! 
ich vermute es liegt an den entfernungen !!! probiers mal aus wenn du die laptops neben den sender stellst und es einfach nochmal versuchst ... dann müsste eigentlich (wenn alles richtig instlaiiert ist ) die gleichen zeit rauskommen .
es könnte aber auch sein dass es vielleicht daran liegt das unterschiedliche pc s mit unterschiedlicher leistung sind , aber von hardware habe ich nicht allzu viel ahnung =)

das letzte was ich wüsste , wäre ne email an den vertreiber bzw hersteller !


----------



## Flounder (8. August 2002)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber an der Entfernung liegt es definitiv net  Wie gesagt den Tower-PC kann ich net mal angepingen bzw. ich bekomme keine Rückmeldung. Hatte ein Laptop scho direkt neben dem Tower-PC stehen und mit dem System von Elsa lief es ja vorher super. Ich fürchte es liegt an irgendeiner Einstellung, aber an welcher  An den Hersteller hab' ich mich auch scho gewandt, warte noch auf Antwort 

Das nervige ist ich sitze da scho ein paar Tage dran und irgendwann will man nur noch :#


----------



## Flounder (9. August 2002)

Soooooooooooooo.... es ist vollbracht!!!  Es lag daran das ich den Clients feste IP zugewiesen hatte. Das schienen sie net zu mögen. Hab jetzt wieder dynamische IP und siehe da es funzt super!!! :| :| :|


----------

